

Which company's stock would you buy? - terrble
http://twitter.com/raganwald/statuses/18276077963

======
troygoode
That Apple commercial (as discussed in another post on Arrington's review of
the commercial) is quite moving. I'd go as far as to say its one of the best
commercials ever made.

